
Okay, Feminism, It’s Time We Had a Talk About Empathy - Perceval
https://medium.com/philosophy-logic/bd6321c66b37
======
VLM
"Right now, the dominant narrative about women in tech is overwhelmingly woven
of antipatterns."

That was interesting, liked that. Not liking the anti-pattern part, but liked
the insight. Or at least I'm dense enough to find it insightful.

She's a good writer, worth following. I'd follow her blog in my RSS reader if
I could figure out how. I'm not going to play data silo games on medium, so oh
well, too bad.

~~~
sp332
You can use [https://medium.com/feed/philosophy-
logic/](https://medium.com/feed/philosophy-logic/) for the philosophy-logic
collection, or
[https://medium.com/feed/@maradydd](https://medium.com/feed/@maradydd) for the
author, who only seems to have one post.

------
andrewflnr
I almost skipped this based on the title, thinking it would be another
shortisghted diatribe. I'm glad I didn't.

Sometimes I feel like I'm the only one who sees that the way out of these
discrimination scenarios is looking to the future, at what we can _do_
differently, not just at what wrongs have been or are being committed. Those
are important to recognize, but there's very little we can do about them. I
was shocked at her account of being accused of being complicit in her own
oppression by recounting her own positive experiences. Who does that help?

Edit: what I'm trying to say is that this person seems to get it, and as a
nice benefit phrased it in a way that balances sympathy with the need to
change, which is probably more than can be said for my comment.

~~~
Perceval
I would have titled it with something more descriptive and less inflammatory,
but IIRC that's against HN's rules.

------
deadghost
Are women actually being driven out of the tech community or are all these
articles I read about discrimination against women in tech just a vocal
minority?

I also don't get the feminist push for more female programmers, scientists,
etc. You mean you WANT your kind to sit in isolation for long periods of time,
day in and day out, for years at a time? To me, it's something you fall into
like drug and alcohol abuse, but more positive.

Online, no one knows you're a dog.

~~~
sethish
Yes, in my assessment, and in the assessment of female developers I have
spoken with, women are being driven out of the tech community. Why do you
think that it is a vocal minority?

~~~
briantrice
I agree. I think the original perception is rooted in a context-free
understanding of the present. That is, they lack mature awareness of the
period during which women were driven out, only perceiving the status quo
after that period.

